

Persistent object storage in Python - puttsmcfadden
http://pythonicprose.blogspot.com/2009/10/python-storing-persistance-objects-in.html

======
sc68cal
I'd love to see a comparison between this and Pickle.

(Pickle) <http://docs.python.org/library/pickle.html> (Shelf)
<http://docs.python.org/library/shelve.html>

EDIT: Ah! Shelf depends on Pickle for serialization. Shelf is just a back-end
for Pickle. Very cool!

 _The difference with “dbm” databases is that the values (not the keys!) in a
shelf can be essentially arbitrary Python objects — anything that the pickle
module can handle. This includes most class instances, recursive data types,
and objects containing lots of shared sub-objects. The keys are ordinary
strings._

